

Accredited Online Math Courses? - dm9600

	I'm a self-taught employed programmer looking to beef up my math skills as well as my resume, but my job prevents me from studying full time. Does anyone know of any good online accredited college level math courses I could enroll in?
======
1337biz
Undergraduate or Graduate level?

<http://www.degreeinfo.com/forum.php> is usually quite helpful for these kind
of questions, especially if you have some priorities (i.e. on a budget, time
frame, reputation, specific amount of credits, etc)

